# 3 Successful Upgrades



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

I purchased TiVo in May 2005. I now have 3 SA Series 2 Tivos. Thanks to http://www.weaknees.com and their instructions on how to upgrade Tivos i have never had a problem upgrading

3 Upgraded TiVos - First time it worked on all 3
40 hr -- Replaced 40 hr with 250 GB Drive
40 hr -- Replaced a 2nd 40 hr with a 300 GB Drive
80 hr -- Replaced the 80 hr with two 250 GB Drives

All 3 worked without aproblem. Just wondering the success rate or others?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

100% for me.

April 04:
Philips HDR212
Got with no drive, immediately went to 80 GB.

Oct 2004:
Same with my Sony SVR2000.

April 05:
Got 240080 80 Hr. upgraded to 160 GB drive in July 05.

Aug05:
Got 240 40 Hr. Still on stock 40 hr drive. Suits my purpose as is.

I am considering putting 80 GB drive in bigger TiVo, and the 160 GB drive in a Linux NAS/Galleon server.


----------

